# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [struts][jsp]Valeur dans un logic:iterate

## GreenJay

Bonjour, 
dans une jsp j'ai une boucle logic:iterate qui me permet de parcourir un tableau de string.
comment rcuprer la valeur courante de ma boucle afin de l'utiliser dans un jsp:include???
mon code ressemble donc  a :


```

```

ordreAttributs : tableau de String
??? : la valeur courante lu rfrence par attribut

Merci pour votre aide

----------


## RanDomX

le nom de l'id reprsente le nom d' un bean qui est cr lors de chaque boucle.

Ainsi , ensuite tu peux utiliser l'objet poratn ce nom comme un bean "local" ds d'autre tag.

@+

----------


## GreenJay

mon problme est justement que je n'arrive pas  l'utiliser dans le tag jsp:include...
mon tableau contenant des adresses de pages jsp, j'aimerai pouvoir renseigner l'attribut "page" avec les diffrentes valeurs de mon tableau...

----------


## GreenJay

ou existe-t-il un autre moyen que la balise jsp:include me permettant d'insrer une jsp dans ma page...
balise dans laquelle je pourrais renseigner la valeur courante de ma boucle
Merci encore

----------


## RanDomX

avec des scriptlet  puisque le bean est local tu y a acces.

@+

----------


## GreenJay

justement j'ai essay, j'ai ecris :


```

```

et j'ai une erreur lors de l'xcution de ma jsp :


```

```

----------


## adiGuba

Salut,

C'est parceque tu ne prcise pas le type de ton objet lors de l'itration...
Si tous les objects du bean *ordrePages* sont des String tu peux faire : 



```

```

Sinon tu peux aussi faire :


```

```

a++

----------


## GreenJay

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide, a marche ...   ::):

----------

